# Christmas photo shoot



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

how adorable!!


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all. I do love taking pics of my horses.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

But the bloopers are always the best part.

"Hey mum, watchat doing?!"


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Very nice pictures of your beautiful horses.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

"Can I eat it?"


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

"Now I nap."


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

"Are we done yet?"


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

love all the photos - very well done!! Beautiful horses!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @cbar. They all have their own personalities.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Your pictures are beautiful

Arabs are camera hogs, I think. My Streeter loved to pose for the camera. 

Duke would do anything but look handsome if he saw a little square box pointed at him, lollol.

You have a natural talent for taking pictures. This could be your retirement job


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I would love to do something like this! How do you make the background black. I am horrible with phot shop!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

carshon said:


> I would love to do something like this! How do you make the background black. I am horrible with phot shop!


Photoshop  Actually, a similar program called Microsoft Digital Editor which is way more user friendly. I can use Photoshop, but find it time-consuming. 

I start with a photo that already has a dark background to make it easier. So for example, I will take photos of the horses in a doorway with the dark interior of the barn behind them. Then I'll darken it more, paint over any objects I want to remove until I've got little background left. I don't paint using straight black, but a somewhat transparent dark colour that I pull from the original photo. I start with a wide brush to cover lots of area, then as I work my way closer to the main object of the photo, I use a smaller brush size and more transparency on the edges. 

For example, the before photo of Harley looked like this. I cropped it, removed my daughter, blackened the door frame, and voilà! I did keep another version of it with my daughter in it as well because I think it's very cute.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

And yet without any of that work, that gorgeous eye and expression are already there! What a lovely photogenic horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

avjudge said:


> And yet without any of that work, that gorgeous eye and expression are already there! What a lovely photogenic horse.


Yes, he is - thanks! But this is one of about 35 photos I took of him in that same spot. The joy of digital cameras is that you can snap as many photos as you want and just delete the bad ones! I learned photography with a film camera and I developed my own photos in a darkroom. I think it did help me develop timing since back then, if you didn't get the timing right, you'd have wasted film. 

I find that it helps to have a clear plan in mind when I go out to take photos, but I also have to remain flexible since conditions might change and I might have happy surprises. In this case though, I really wanted all three horses done in a black background so I could collage them together, therefore I had to catch them in the right spot in the doorway.


----------



## McGee (Oct 19, 2019)

:loveshower: What a bunch of great pictures of beautiful horses :loveshower:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are great! Pretty sure Rusty and Rodeo have the same personality by the look of the pics LOL. Love the blooper shots too!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

oh my these are beautiful!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Most of the photos I try to take of Rusty turn out like this.

He also likes to photobomb other people and horses. Basically, he thinks everything is about him, all the time. Notice how he's always staring right at the camera?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Most of the photos I try to take of Rusty turn out like this.
> 
> He also likes to photobomb other people and horses. Basically, he thinks everything is about him, all the time. Notice how he's always staring right at the camera?


Yup.....100% like Rodeo lol


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

So what's she doin' on that mounting block? Trying to tell you it's HER turn to ride?


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Love them! So adorable!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Love!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

These are great!!! You have some very photogenic horses


----------

